
Show HN: GRID, a free database of the world's research organisations - IanCal
https://www.grid.ac
======
IanCal
We've been building this for a while and now have our first public release!

It's a database of 48,598 research organisations around the world, many with
added metadata. CC-BY, so you can grab it and use it in commercial
applications. It's been useful internally and we wanted to share it.

You can download the full db here:
[https://www.grid.ac/downloads](https://www.grid.ac/downloads) or explore
what's present here:
[https://www.grid.ac/institutes](https://www.grid.ac/institutes)

And a final link, the announcement blog post: [http://www.digital-
science.com/blog/news/digital-science-lau...](http://www.digital-
science.com/blog/news/digital-science-launches-grid-a-new-global-open-
database-offering-unique-information-on-research-organisations/)

[I hope this fits in with show HN, although I've been around for a while this
is my first submission]

